# Remington .17 Fireball



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

I just discovered this new round minutes ago. Remington will be chambering rifles for this round soon. It is supposed to send a 20 grain bullet at 4000 fps with similar trajectory as the .22-250 to 300 yards usind 50% less powder and 86% less recoil. Remington says that this round will create less maintenance and will not burn out barrels. I will be envious of the first guy to have one.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

This cartrige has been popular with "wildcatters" for years. Remington is calling it the .17 Fireball, most folks know it better as the .17 Mach IV.


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

it looks like a very good round and remi is going to have it in quite a few rifles too so it should go over pretty well.


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

I don't know if it will perform any better than my current .17 rem. But if I don't have to scrub the barrel every five shots it's worth looking into.


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

Horsager,
I just looked up the .17 machIV. You were correct. It is a resized .221 rem fireball case. It will be nice to have it in a factory round since I do not reload. Also my current .17 has fired approx 2500 rounds.


----------

